# seizures in 6 month old?



## dirtyhipegirl (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello everyone, looking for some similar stories. My breastfed 6 month old has had two seizures in the past few weeks. They have tested her and CT scan, MRI came back normal, EEG showed some spikes, blood work showed iodized calcium was low. Developmentally she is perfectly on track. They are telling me basically they have no idea why she is having seizures so they put her on anti seizure meds, which I hate the idea of. I asked my pediatrician if she thought it could be vit d deficiency and she assured me it isn't. I have started her on vit d just to be safe. Has anyone had anything similar? It is so scary to see your baby have a seizure. I'm hoping and praying it doesn't happen again. Thanks


----------



## mrsgail (Aug 5, 2013)

My younger brother had seizures after his MMR vaccine when he was about this age. Any vaccines lately?


----------



## dirtyhipegirl (Dec 30, 2007)

She did have the third round of Prevnar a week before the first seizure. My Dr said if it was a reaction to the vaccine it would account for the first seizure but not the second one. I'm finding a lot of conflicting research on the subject. I don't know what to believe.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyhipegirl*
> 
> She did have the third round of Prevnar a week before the first seizure. My Dr said if it was a reaction to the vaccine it would account for the first seizure but not the second one. I'm finding a lot of conflicting research on the subject. I don't know what to believe.


Your doc is wrong... the first rule of seizures seems to be that they beget more seizures. Once the brain has malfunctioned or "glitched" in this way.. it tends to do it again.

So sorry about your daughter.


----------



## ma2two (May 4, 2010)

From the Prevnar 13 package insert:

"The following were determined to be adverse drug reactions based on experience with Prevnar 13 in clinical trials.

Reactions occurring in less than 1% of infants and toddlers: crying, hypersensitivity reaction (including face edema, dyspnea, and bronchospasm), seizures (including febrile seizures), and urticaria or urticaria-like rash."

http://www.fda.gov/downloads/BiologicsBloodVaccines/Vaccines/ApprovedProducts/UCM201669.pdf (page 9)

Info on reporting to VAERS

http://vaers.hhs.gov/index


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't know if this will be helpful but I found reports of seizures after Prevnar vaccination. These are Prevnar 13 / 2010 reports in the first link and the others are various years and Prevnar 7 or 13 reports.
http://patientsville.com/vaccines/pnc/computerised-tomogram-normal-pneumo-prevnar13-2010.htm
http://patientsville.com/vaccines/pnc/epilepsy-pneumo-prevnar-2009.htm
http://patientsville.com/vaccines/pnc/myoclonic-epilepsy-pneumo-prevnar-2009.htm
http://patientsville.com/vaccines/pnc/petit-mal-epilepsy-pneumo-prevnar-2006.htm
http://patientsville.com/vaccines/pnc/epilepsy-pneumo-prevnar-2006.htm

I wish your baby good health.


----------



## dirtyhipegirl (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks all! Does anyone know if her seizures were induced because of the vaccine how long she might continue to have the seizures? Is it long term? The neurologist said yesterday he wants to keep her on meds long term. I hate for her to have to take them if she doesn't need to. They make her uncomfortable and she is not quite herself.


----------



## ma2two (May 4, 2010)

They could be long term. Have you asked the neurologist to put her on the lowest dose he thinks is safe for her? Or maybe he would prescribe a different drug if you told him the one she's taking is making her uncomfortable?

Definitely find out if the drug she is taking can cause certain vitamin deficiencies, and talk to her doctor about supplementing for those. I did a quick Google search and found this article. http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/QAA400577/Natural-Treatment-for-Seizures.html


----------



## dirtyhipegirl (Dec 30, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ma2two*
> 
> They could be long term. Have you asked the neurologist to put her on the lowest dose he thinks is safe for her? Or maybe he would prescribe a different drug if you told him the one she's taking is making her uncomfortable?
> 
> Definitely find out if the drug she is taking can cause certain vitamin deficiencies, and talk to her doctor about supplementing for those. I did a quick Google search and found this article. http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/QAA400577/Natural-Treatment-for-Seizures.html


Thanks for that article! I hadn't even thought that this medicine could cause vitamin deficiencies. I'm going to see the neurologist in a month and depending on how she is doing I think I want to ask if they can take her off completely and see if she has any further seizures. I'm hoping it is not long term. So scary.


----------



## happilymomma2 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey dirtyhipegirl, I just came across your thread and thought id check in to see how your dd is doing? It seems as though you'd have had your appt with the neuro by now. What did you decide? Is she still seizing? Did you report the info to VAERS? I'm hoping all is well.


----------



## dirtyhipegirl (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi, thanks for asking  We have seen the nuero and he is pretty unhelpful. He hasn't really answered any questions I have. He is the best in the area so I haven't tried to go anywhere else. She has had a total of five seizures but none since early January. I read about using frankincense oil for seizure prevention and have been using that twice a day everyday. She is still on phenobarbital which I hate but I've had it explained to me by several doctors that since her seizures last so long 20 plus minutes that the risk of having a seizure out weights any side effects of the meds. I'm hoping she stays seizure free so they will take her off soon. She isn't getting any more vaccines for now, her doctor agrees. I'm still on edge that she is going to have another one but it gets better day by day.


----------



## happilymomma2 (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm relieved for you that "it gets better day by day." Good luck with your baby. I hope she finds healing and I am happy for you that your dr supported your decision to not vaccinate any further. Best wishes Mama.


----------



## AlexisJackson (Mar 7, 2015)

Hoping your baby boy is okay. Please keep us posted! Sending hugs your way!


----------

